# Brewiser Yeast



## sluggerdog (16/11/04)

Was down at my local coles this morning and noticed in the homebrew section they had a rather large pile of *Brewiser Larger yeast* discounted down to 20 cents for 2 packets.

Has anyone had any experiance with them? it says on the back of the pack it can ferment between 10C and 30C. \

Would this packet (if not already off) be better then the standard yeast that comes in most larger cans (ale yeast?) or should I just stick to the can yeast?

I grabbed a few anyway so I might give it a go next time and see how iot turns out, will make sure I do a started just incase it is bad/off.

CHEERS


----------



## Jovial_Monk (16/11/04)

They would at least be good enough to boil for 30 mins for yeast nutrient 

Any expiry date on them?

Doubt they will be better than Coopers etc yeast

Jovial Monk


----------



## sluggerdog (16/11/04)

No date on the packet...

SO I should just stick with what comes with the cans for the low cost until I am ready to experiament more with better yeasts/liquid yeasts...?


----------



## Trough Lolly (16/11/04)

Hmmm, using a Lager yeast at 30C might be fine if you want to brew a Belgium ugly!!!
I keep my sachets of yeast from old kits as emergency reserves should the liquid yeast starter fail to kick off in the fermenter. But I wouldn't expect great results from that stuff.
The yeast nutrient trick that JM suggested is a good alternative too...
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Bionic (19/11/04)

Jovial_Monk said:


> They would at least be good enough to boil for 30 mins for yeast nutrient


 I do this as well.. I bought a Packet of breweiser Ale Yeast which had 5 packs of it. On special last time I went shopping for $1.50 or something.. I used it in my last yeast starter and it wnt bizzerk alot quicker than with just malt extract


(Yay 1st post)


----------



## Jovial_Monk (19/11/04)

Congrats on a good technique. . .and a first post. Now go for the hundredth 

Jovial Monk


----------



## Mothballs (19/11/04)

Sluggerdog,
I definitely would not use them as the yeast for a brew. I worked for coles up until july of this year. In my store we had stock of these same brewiser lager and ale yeasts that would have been on the shelf for approx 2 to 3 years. But it sounds like they make a great nutrient.

Cheers


----------



## sluggerdog (19/11/04)

NO worries all, I got 4 packets for 40 cents so no great loss

Cheers


----------

